# Nipple Oil



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

Trolled the nipple yesterday without a bite. Nice water, more blue than green, and lots of flyers. The weather was great and it was still a good time being out there.We thought we were seeing some fish or wind slicks forming out there early in the morning, but at about 10 we started to smell oil. Smelled a little like lighter fluid or varnish. After smelling the oil we thought those slicks may be a light component from the oil spill.Then we ran about 20 miles west to drop at some spots and could feel oil on our hands when guiding the line in. The smell was really strong while on the step. There was no "heavy" or red globs of the oil though, just light slicks.

I hope they get it stopped soon or its gonna be real bad.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

That really sucks that the reality of the spill is hitting us like this, not just the thought of it. But, on a better note, I love the <span style="text-decoration: underline; font-style: italic;">title of your post.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

We also fished the nipple Yesterday did not see any signs of oil!! Actually went about six miles south of nipple no oil!! Fished the east side up the water was pretty and clean, south of nipple large patches of grass just not enough current to pull it together! if you went 20 miles west i could see where you might of seen signs of oil!! we didnt see more than five boats all day and they were all north!! Ended up with two weehoos and three more knockdowns!! Forthose who are thinking about going GO!! From other reports ive heard the further east the better!! Rumoris a Blue was tagged by a boat out of OB headed to South Fla. near the squiggles yesterday 113 inches!!


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats on the hoos, wish we could have got some. we could definitely smell it and saw slicks that could have been a light component. we tried to stop in the slicks and get some of the water to feel if oil was present but we couldn't feel anything. Maybe they weren't oil slicks but we sure could smell the varnish scent.\

No scent from ya'll?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

I never noticed any!! my dad thought he had a small scent at one time but nothing major it was apretty day on the water!! I hope we get a few a more shots to get out there if the water gets a tad bit warmer it should really turn on!! We caught the hoos on the eastside coming down the rocks!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With the title of this thread, I was expecting the views to BLOW UP!!!:moon

Glad ya'll got out and had some fun w/ a few fishies!!!:toast


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah ill prob go out again next week. Bully what water temp were ya'll reading. I was getting 78-79, but unsure if i am getting correct readings.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

We smelled the same thing at the edge last weekend with a strong S-SE wind. Wasn't sure what it was until I checked Roffs and saw a slick that was to the S of the edge. Didn't see any signs of oil, but it was pretty rough. 

Not good.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

:reallycrying It sucks but all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Talked to a buddy who was out there yesterday and said the nipple was clean but SE of the elbow had several oil slicks.

Planning on being out there on Monday soI will give an update


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

no oil smell yesterday at all just clean blue water best looking water I have seen out of Destin in two years


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

from what I've been hearing and reading, the smell is supposed to be coming from the burn off's they're still doing more that what your seeing on the water. glad ya'll were able to get out and enjoy the water.


----------

